# Speedtest - No brand 0,55 (Slingshooting.com)



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Heippatirallaa vaan taas 

I'm not a big friend of thinner latex, but this is great stuff.

Stiffer than I thought (with my measurements), but it shoots very well.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

It looks like Precise .55. I like it too, but it didn't really come into its own until I added an inch to my active length vs. TBG. It has all kinds of speed, but was a bit snappy when I cut it to my regular length.

You give good video-


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Precise is on the stiff side. I also prefer a bit more active length when shooting it. That said, GZK 0.72 is my favourite latex by far. Smooth, fast, and easy drawing.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Was thinking it colour and stiffer draw sounds like Precise gen3 0.55. For me has speed and power at shorter ranges up to 10m (33') with my 140mm (5.1/2") active length. But being awkward I want speed and power up to about 25m (82'), so kept the taper and use a 190mm (7.1/2 ish) active length. Early days but does seem better, but of course not getting the 5x extension.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thin rubber is fast rubber. Love to watch them warm up on the chrony. 
I'm pretty sure you would penetrate the can from 10m. 
Awesome video as always buddy!


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for sharing mate!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hulla Baloo said:


> It looks like Precise .55. I like it too, but it didn't really come into its own until I added an inch to my active length vs. TBG. It has all kinds of speed, but was a bit snappy when I cut it to my regular length.
> 
> You give good video-


Thanks Hulla Baloo :thumbsup:

This could work even better when 20-15 mm tapered, but haven't had time to try it yet.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Precise is on the stiff side. I also prefer a bit more active length when shooting it. That said, GZK 0.72 is my favourite latex by far. Smooth, fast, and easy drawing.


Welcome back skropi :thumbsup:

GZK 0,72 is still one of the best.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Was thinking it colour and stiffer draw sounds like Precise gen3 0.55. For me has speed and power at shorter ranges up to 10m (33') with my 140mm (5.1/2") active length. But being awkward I want speed and power up to about 25m (82'), so kept the taper and use a 190mm (7.1/2 ish) active length. Early days but does seem better, but of course not getting the 5x extension.


Measurements for this bandset was, what I thought could be working well when compared to thicker latex.

When I have time, I try some more.

It was surprise, how much heavier draw was, than I was expecting.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Thin rubber is fast rubber. Love to watch them warm up on the chrony.
> I'm pretty sure you would penetrate the can from 10m.
> Awesome video as always buddy!


I have this obsession to use 20m or longer distance 

But yes, I quite sure that would happened from 10 m.

Thanks Ibojoe B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

JPD-Madrid said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing mate!


Thanks to You guys :thumbsup:

Finally I have found super fiber pouch, that feels quite nice.

It is this GM&BW C: 51x16x8


----------

